# Wattkopf - Strommasten



## heat (6. Juni 2007)

Auf dem StrommastenDH befinden sich ein paar Scherben, ziemlich am Anfang.

Also bissl vorsichtig fahren, beim weiteren Verluaf nach unten ist mir nur noch eine zerfetzte Coladose aufgefallen.

mfg heat


----------



## black soul (7. Juni 2007)

und steine liegen auch jede menge quer. die tempos und riegelpapiere  hab ich nicht gezählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (8. Juni 2007)

Steine?  

Kann doch gar nicht sein. Die hab ich alle säuberlich hinter den querliegenden Baumstämmen aufgeschichtet.


----------



## heat (8. Juni 2007)

naja wenn die dose noch liegt werd ich der erstmal das fliegen beibringen


----------



## black soul (8. Juni 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Steine?
> 
> Kann doch gar nicht sein. Die hab ich alle säuberlich hinter den querliegenden Baumstämmen aufgeschichtet.


 aahaa....jetzt wissen alle   endlich wer  das ist.  
ich sag nur: 4.teil nach den 2 baumstämmen. fein säuberlich
aufgeschichtet, gute arbeit !


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> aahaa....jetzt wissen alle   endlich wer  das ist.
> ich sag nur: 4.teil nach den 2 baumstämmen. fein säuberlich
> aufgeschichtet, gute arbeit !



Ja super. Wenn da so ne Unordnung ist, könnten wir uns ja alle gemeinsam mit Grabwerkzeug treffen und das Ding endlich mal ordentlich gerade ziehen.

Also richtig, nicht nur so mit bißchen Steine wegräumen, sondern gleich so richtig, mit Baumwurzeln wegmachen und evtl. noch Schotter in die Löcher schütten, dass es da auch dauerhaft ordentlich bleibt.

Man könnte ja ne Interessengemeinschaft zur Fahrbar-Haltung des Trails gründen, wenn sonstige Trailpflege bisher versagt hat.

Guter Vorschlag?


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juni 2007)

Bitte 2 Meter breit aufschottern und planieren damit man leichter runter kommt


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2007)

Tja aus dem Ding könnte man schon was richtig Schönes bauen. Ein oder zwei Serpentinen würden das Steilstück was richtig interessant machen. Aber ohne offizielle Genehmigung weckt man mit so umfangreichen Erdbewegungen die auch noch vom Weg aus zu sehen wären nur schlafende Hunde. Schade.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber ohne offizielle Genehmigung weckt man mit so umfangreichen Erdbewegungen die auch noch vom Weg aus zu sehen wären nur schlafende Hunde.



Und wenn wir die Modernisierung bis ins Spätjahr schieben, weil es da früher dunkel wird?


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2007)

und wer besticht den stadtrat mit sexuellen gefälligkeiten um die baugenehmigung zu bekommen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Juni 2007)

eL schrieb:


> und wer besticht den stadtrat mit sexuellen gefälligkeiten um die baugenehmigung zu bekommen?



Kennst du keine Frau, die Mountainbike fährt, oder eine, die für wenig Geld alles macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (9. Juni 2007)

also bei bauarbeiten wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei.

Scherben und Dosen hab ich gestern weggeräumt


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Juni 2007)

Für den Endausbau schlage ich grün eingefärbten Beton oder schwarzen Asphalt als Belag vor.

Um etwas Abwechslung hineinzubringen kann auch ein grobes Kopfsteinpflaster -made in Meck-Pomm- als "Weckstreifen" eingebracht werden. Für die Wanderer können mit Holzhackschnitzel oder Rindenmulch belegte Querungen angelegt werden...


----------



## black soul (9. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Tja aus dem Ding könnte man schon was richtig Schönes bauen. Ein oder zwei Serpentinen würden das Steilstück   richtig interessant machen.



die idee ist bestimmt gut, aber mit der ausführung wird es doch kleine probleme geben. 
das thema wurde ja schon mal angesprochen, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270180&page=2  ab post 38
ich denk mal eigenbau fällt ganz aus da wir uns so den zorn von wem auch immer zuziehen würden. 
trotzdem hätt ich gegen ein "trailpflegeaktion" nix einzuwenden. WE bietet sich da an, allerdings nicht 16+17.
da gehts zum fahrtechniktraining.
wie wär es denn mal mit dem serpentinenweg ? der wird immer enger. also bräucht man mal ein paar leute, heckenscheren,macheten, nagelschere, sense und was sonst noch so schnippelt. dann kriegen wir  auch ein beifälliges kopfnicken der wanderer  
das ginge sogar unter der woche, bringt fahrtechnik, spass und ein eis zum abschluss.

@heat
sauber, aber wie gesagt, "bauerbeiten" machen ärger.


----------



## heat (10. Juni 2007)

Machete kann ich anbieten


----------



## naiko (10. Juni 2007)

egal was ihr vorhabt, immer schön im internet verbreiten, dann kriegts auch keiner mit,... und die förster kommen auch nicht auf die Idee dann mal dort vorbeizuschaun,........

Am besten noch Uhrzeit und Tag hier eintragen,.. damit er euch alle am Kittel packen kann,...


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2007)

Halt mal die Füße still  Es ist hier davon geredet worden was schön wäre. Aber gleichzeitig waren wir uns auch einig, dass es ein Wunschtraum bleibt solange keine Zusammenarbeit mit den öffentlichen Stellen möglich ist. Das der SM-DH gerne von Bikern benutzt wird ist kein Geheimnis, selbst wenn hier ein Förster und was auch immer vorbeischaut erfährt er damit nix neues.
Und so eine Aktion wie von Blacksoul vorgeschlagen wird der dann eher gutheißen. Es geht hier nicht darum Bäume zu fällen sondern Brombeerbüsche zurückzuschneiden die auch einen beliebten Fußweg zuwuchern.
In diesem Sinne: lesen - denken - posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

genau am besten geht ihr zum Schwarzwaldverein und fragt ob ihr des net als Aktion für "die" machen dürft, so n bissle aufräumen Pflegen...;-)


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2007)

Diese Ansätze gab es ja schonmal aber da ist leider nichts draus geworden. Dafür ist in Deutschland wohl die rechtliche Lage und das mangelnde Interesse/Verständnis bei den entscheidenden Stellen das Problem. Die gleiche Frage wird ja gerade in dem Thread durchgekaut den du angestoßen hast.


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> genau am besten geht ihr zum Schwarzwaldverein und fragt ob ihr des net als Aktion für "die" machen dürft, so n bissle aufräumen Pflegen...;-)



Dies gilt allerdings nur für Wanderwege und Schwarzwaldradweg die vom SWV betreut werden (Sind normalerweise durch entsprechende Beschilderung zu erkennen) Wegekonzept


----------



## black soul (10. Juni 2007)

@heat 
ist akzeptiert wenns kein 2m dingens ist. sollte schon (fast) im rucksack verschwinden 

@naiko
bleib mal schön locker. hier gehts doch nicht um irgendwelche illegale bauerei, sondern um 'trailpflege' unter dem aspekt:wir machen die wanderwege schön 
das wir auch nutzen daraus ziehen ist doch klar. das weiss auch der förster. ich hatte mit ihm schon einigen kontakt, der jedesmal sehr freundlich war. wie man in den wald ruft..... usw.
aber du bist herzlich eingeladen(natürlich per PN) zum schnippeln.
@all
ich glaube nicht, dass es viel sinn macht mit dem SWV in verbinung zu treten. das dürfte in bürokratismus ausarten.
allerdings haben die auch nichts gegen leute, die auf freiwilliger basis arbeit leisten. zu welchen zweck und mit welchem hintergrund ist auch denen klar.
ist doch ganz einfach: uns hilft das, die wanderer freuen sich, vielleicht trägt es auch zur konfliktentspannng bei und es ist sicher  spassig. 
übrigens, am einstieg vom bismarckturm aus gefahren, lag lange ein baum quer. allles hat sich durchgebückt. war ganz schön schwer das ding zu zweit, aber jetzt kann man wieder durchfahren.
niemand spricht von grossen aktionen, aber die wege die wir befahren ein klitzekleines bissel in ordnung halten kost net viel zeit und arbeit. ihr profitiert doch ALLE davon.
es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass SM oder andere trails eine kleine schönheits-OP bekommen. jeder freut sich drüber, also brauchen wir nur noch willige die ein paar stunden freizeit sinnvoll nutzen.
gruss BS


----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Diese Ansätze gab es ja schonmal aber da ist leider nichts draus geworden. Dafür ist in Deutschland wohl die rechtliche Lage und das mangelnde Interesse/Verständnis bei den entscheidenden Stellen das Problem. Die gleiche Frage wird ja gerade in dem Thread durchgekaut den du angestoßen hast.



Mensch dat war ironisch gemeint, so tun als ob man als sooo gerne wandert und man den Weg umbedingt wieder hinrichten will.... solche Aktionen machen die doch öfters und dat kommt dann meistens mit Bild in die Zeitung


----------



## iTom (10. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> .... Das der SM-DH gerne von Bikern benutzt wird ist kein Geheimnis, selbst wenn hier ein Förster und was auch immer vorbeischaut erfährt er damit nix neues.
> Und so eine Aktion wie von Blacksoul vorgeschlagen wird der dann eher gutheißen. Es geht hier nicht darum Bäume zu fällen sondern Brombeerbüsche zurückzuschneiden die auch einen beliebten Fußweg zuwuchern.
> In diesem Sinne: lesen - denken - posten


Lass doch die Brombeersträucher wuchern, dann wird es ein richtiger SM-DH; Wenn die ganzen Dornen an den Waden, Schenkeln und Oberarmen, etc.  drüberstreifen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2007)

Ihr werdet mit euren Beiträgen langsam kontraproduktiv. Will ja keiner wissen, was nicht geht. Interessant ist, was geht.

Ich schlage eine Nacht- und Nebelaktion vor, in der wir alle Baustoffe in Eimern und die Werkzeuge mit nichtquietschenden Schubkarren den Wattkopf hochbringen und dann wie die Heinzelmännchen ruck-zuck eine Forstautobahn ohne diese komischen Bauten, die momentan da stehen und mit ein paar Serpentinen, dass es nicht so steil ist, hinknallen.

Wer hat wann Zeit?


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> eine Forstautobahn ohne diese komischen Bauten, die momentan da stehen


Wer sollte so etwas wollen?  Ich habe den Eindruck, es gibt hier leicht gegensätzliche Vorstellungen, wie der Trail zukünftig aussehen soll.


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wer sollte so etwas wollen?  Ich habe den Eindruck, es gibt hier leicht gegensätzliche Vorstellungen, wie der Trail zukünftig aussehen soll.



Ich glaube eher, dass hier nicht alles ganz ernst gemeint ist


----------



## knoflok (11. Juni 2007)

manche leute sollten dann aber lieber die finger von ironischen statements lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (11. Juni 2007)

buu huhuhu jetzt wird wieder alles soooo ernst. 

wie üblich halt, viel gerede aber nix produktives.
also wann und wo ?? wer bringt was ? 
wer will ein eis danach?


----------



## heat (11. Juni 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> buu huhuhu jetzt wird wieder alles soooo ernst.
> 
> wie üblich halt, viel gerede aber nix produktives.
> also wann und wo ?? wer bringt was ?
> wer will ein eis danach?



wann musst du mir ein vorschlag machen^^

Rebschere, Machete usw kein Ding wobei lezteres mitm Griff ausm Rucksack schaun wird, was aber das geringere Prob is


----------



## naiko (12. Juni 2007)

genau, double und anlieger nenn ich auch streckenpflege,.......  

falls du es nich gelesen hast lieber eike, geht es mir nur drum wie Ihr es ausmacht, nicht was ihr macht, denn das was steht fänd ich ganz cool wenn das noch länger stehn bleibt,...


aber mehr worte sind mir echt zu blöd...


----------



## black soul (12. Juni 2007)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> geht es mir nur drum wie Ihr es ausmacht,



was hast du denn für ein problem mit dem was hier geschrieben wird? steht hier irgendein termin oder ähnlliches ? nein, also was stört dich ?
wenn es überhaupt zu einer aktion kommt gibts ja noch PN oder telefon.



> aber mehr worte sind mir echt zu blöd...



dann lass es doch einfach, bis jetzt hast du nur gemeckert. und übrigens:es sind auch  wege oder kleine spielereien, die du benutzt. und die man ab und zu überarbeiten muss, damit sie länger stehenbleiben.


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2007)

naiko schrieb:


> falls du es nich gelesen hast lieber eike, geht es mir nur drum wie Ihr es ausmacht, nicht was ihr macht, denn das was steht fänd ich ganz cool wenn das noch länger stehn bleibt,...



Und ich bleib bei meiner Ansicht, dass es absolut in Ordnung ist Trailpflegeaktionen wie Büsche schneiden auch in aller Öffentlichkeit auszumachen. Es geht eben nicht darum Kicker zu bauen oder andere Sachen die den Weg verändern und Ärger geben können. Deswegen ist ja auch die Überlegung mit Serpentinen im Steilstück hinfällig. Um da was zu machen wäre richtig Arbeit notwendig und sowas ohne Zusammenarbeit mit den Behörden zu machen ist einfach Unsinn weil es außer Ärger nix bringt. Es ist eine Sache mal einen kleinen Kicker über einen Baumstamm zu bauen aber was anderes einen Hang umzugraben.

Beim Hecke zurückschneiden am Serpentinentrail würde ich auch mitmachen, bräuchte aber Werkzeug, mit dem Brotmesser ist es net ganz optimal


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Beim Hecke zurückschneiden am Serpentinentrail würde ich auch mitmachen, bräuchte aber Werkzeug, mit dem Brotmesser ist es net ganz optimal



ein Schweizer Taschenmesser mit Säge tut es manchmal auch (hat mir schon manches mal geholfen, besonders nach Sturm und Gewitter)


----------



## black soul (12. Juni 2007)

@eike
ich werd nächste woche was einplanen und hier nochmal fragen wer mitgeht. ich schau mal was ich organisieren kann.
ich glaub der förster oder wer auch immer, hat was anderes zu tun als hier im forum auf terminabsprachen zu lauern.aber wenn er sein fichtenmopped mitbringt, darf er helfen  

@waldgeist

freigeschnitzt ?


----------



## TeamJung (21. Juni 2007)

Sehr netter Abschnitt mit den Sprüngen und dem Double..... War gestern vor Ort und muss sagen die Sektion läuft mit sehr viel Flow.... macht spaß...

THX an den "Aufschichter"


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2007)

Ein Double am SM? Da ist man mal zwei Wochen nicht da... 
Aber mal was anderes, der Serpentinentrail braucht dringend einen Haarschnitt. Ich war Montag da und der ist übel zugewachsen. Die ersten beiden Abschnitte sind schon unangenehm aber der letzte ist zwischen der Rechtskurve und der Treppe am Schluss unfahrbar. Wie wärs da mit einer konzentrierten Trailpflegeaktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (21. Juni 2007)

Hast du Werkzeug? Könnte man nächste Woche sicherlich mal einrichten lassen.....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie wärs da mit einer konzentrierten Trailpflegeaktion?



Hi,

ich bin da am Sonntag gefahren. Danach sah ich aus, als ob ich bei der Peitschen-Rita zu Besuch gewesen wäre. Bei einer Pflege zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten bin ich dabei.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Hast du Werkzeug? Könnte man nächste Woche sicherlich mal einrichten lassen.....



Dummerweise nicht. Eine Gartenschere ließe sich noch organisieren aber das ist glaub ich wie Rasenmähen mit der Nagelschere  Ideal wäre es wenn jemand eine große Heckenschere hat. In den oberen Teilen sind es zum Glück nur einzelne Äste denen kann man gut beikommen aber unten würde das vermutlich stunden dauern.
Als Termin können wir ja mal das Wochenende anpeilen. Zum Biken wird das Wetter ja wahrscheinlich eh  nicht taugen.

Gegen ein paar Kratzer an den Armen und Beinen hab ich ja gar nix, das gehört bei dem Weg einfach dazu aber zur Zeit ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig und durch die Äste die am Boden lieben steigt auch das Pannenrisiko extrem.


----------



## TeamJung (21. Juni 2007)

Am Samstag ist arbeiten angesagt und am So Todtnau.... Bei mir ist es besser unter der Woche mal....


----------



## black soul (21. Juni 2007)

aha, da komm ich grad richtig. ich hatte ja schon vor den trail zu schnippeln, aber die woche war nix drin.
trotzdem fest entschlossen dies zu tun.
wie wärs denn mit  samstag  nachmittag? 
heckenschere handbetrieben(so ca 30 cm schneide, wie ne grosse schere halt)  hätt ich und mal schaun was sich sonst noch findet. arbeitshandschuhe so drei oder vier paar könnt ich auch bringen.
einen helfer hätt ich auch schon anzubieten, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ne zeit und treffpunkt.
ich muss am samstagmorgen zu cycle sport wegen meiner bremse, aber ich denk gegen 16/17 uhr könnt ich wieder den berg hoch fahrn.
also...... was geht ?


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit  samstag  nachmittag?
> heckenschere handbetrieben(so ca 30 cm schneide, wie ne grosse schere halt)  hätt ich und mal schaun was sich sonst noch findet.



Genau an sowas hab ich gedacht  Damit kann man sich in vernünftiger Zeit durch den Dschungel schnibbeln 
Samstag ist das Turmbergrennen. Ich fahr da zwar nicht mit aber ich wollte hin wenn das Wetter mit macht. Das ist aber gegen 17 Uhr vorbei und früher gehts bei dir ja auch nicht also lass uns einfach mal 17Uhr sagen. Am besten fangen wir unten an. Da siehts am schlimmsten aus und falls wir nicht fertig werden ist der Trail zumindest wieder fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (22. Juni 2007)

Samstag 17 Uhr und wo trifft man sich?


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Samstag 17 Uhr und wo trifft man sich?



Unten am Ende vom Trail? Wer mit dem Auto kommen will findet da ja auch genug Platz zum parken.


----------



## TeamJung (22. Juni 2007)

Lol kenne nur den SM-DH... wo kommt der andere raus?

VLG Pat


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2007)

Achso, der kommt am Ortsausgang Ettlingen, Richtung Bad Herrenalb raus. Da wo die ganzen Autohäuser sind. Gib bei GoogleEarth die Koordinaten  48°56'10"N   8°25'26"E ein dann bist du direkt am Ausgang.


----------



## TeamJung (22. Juni 2007)

ok bis samstag...


----------



## black soul (22. Juni 2007)

edit


----------



## black soul (22. Juni 2007)

so, alles im rucksack. riesenschere, 2 kleinere, 1x zweigschere, 3x handschuhe. da kann eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen.
treffpunkt ist auch in ordnung, findet wohl jeder. grosse frage noch : was tun wenns wider erwarten richtig regnet ?  dann wär ich fürs verschieben, weil das bei pi$$wetter keinen spass macht.
wer kommt denn alles mit ? und da wir ja wohl hoch laufen heisst das wohl bikes hochschieben.(oder faahn) kann man ja schlecht unten liegen lassen.

bis samstag dann 
wolle


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn richtig regnet muss das wirklich nicht sein. Ich komm wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Bike. Ich hab noch kein Schutzblech für vorne und bei dem Wetter seh ich dann gleich aus wie Sau


----------



## black soul (22. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab noch kein Schutzblech für vorne und bei dem Wetter seh ich dann gleich aus wie Sau



mädchen      und renn.....


----------



## TeamJung (23. Juni 2007)

Muss leider für heute absagen... Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (23. Juni 2007)

ich glaub wir verschieben das lieber, es rgenet dauernd wieder und heut bin ich schon mal richtig nass geworden.
also jung sich hoffe ihr schaut nochmal hier rein.
neuer termin für nächste woche folgt.
gruss und schönen sonntag
BS


----------



## Eike. (23. Juni 2007)

Ok, dann pack ich die wasserdichten Wanderschuhe wieder ein


----------



## TeamJung (23. Juni 2007)

besser ist das.... aber nächste woche steht....


----------



## black soul (23. Juni 2007)

da kannste durchdrehen. jetzt scheint die sonne wieder grrr
aber besser nächste  woche. geht halt erst gegen 18 uhr aber ich denk das reicht locker, ist ja lang genug hell.ausserdem hab ich dann mein leihbike soweit umgebaut, dass ich einigermassen gescheit fahren kann.
bis denn


----------



## heat (25. Juni 2007)

ich bin samstag und sonntag gefahren samstag wars ne wildwasserfahrt und sonntag gings war eigentlich wieder recht trocken...wenn der tremin steht schau ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## black soul (25. Juni 2007)

heat schrieb:


> ich bin samstag und sonntag gefahren samstag wars ne wildwasserfahrt und sonntag gings war eigentlich wieder recht trocken...wenn der tremin steht schau ich auch mal vorbei




 net nur schauen, arbeiten  
ich hab mal den samstag im auge(aua) wie wär das ? der rest der woche soll ja wiedermal zum 
sein


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2007)

Warten wir mal ab was das Wetter macht. Äh ich seh gerade am Samstag bin ich auf einer Familienfeier.


----------



## heat (26. Juni 2007)

weiss noch nicht an welchem tag ich am we nach wildbad gehe je nachdem wies wetter halt mitspielt...mal schaun


----------



## TeamJung (26. Juni 2007)

Wie immer Sonntag=Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes, der Serpentinentrail braucht dringend einen Haarschnitt. Ich war Montag da und der ist übel zugewachsen. Die ersten beiden Abschnitte sind schon unangenehm aber der letzte ist zwischen der Rechtskurve und der Treppe am Schluss unfahrbar. Wie wärs da mit einer konzentrierten Trailpflegeaktion?


Hi Jungs, 
ich komme gerade vom Serpentinentrail. Der Trail ist wieder befahrbar, entweder  der Schwarzwaldverein oder die Stadt Ettlingen ist mit schwerem Gerät den Trail entlang gerockt.

Fazit: alles frei, schnappt Eure Bikes und rockt den Trail  !!!

Der Wald ist für das Wetter erstaunlich trocken, bin kaum dreckig geworden (ohne Schutzblech!!!), die Trails auf'm Wattkopf sind nur teilweise feucht und rutschig!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## coolt282 (27. Juni 2007)

Hi !

Kann man in Wildbad auch ohne Ritterrüstung fahren oder ist das Gelände eher nichts für Genießer ??   

mfg Tobias


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

Laut der Homepage ist Grundausrüstung (Knie, Ellbogen, Brust/Rücken und nat. Helm) Pflicht. Wenn man nur Dual oder 4X fährt würde leichtere Ausrüstung bestimmt auch reichen aber aufm Downhill macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn. Keine Ahnung wie streng das da gehandhabt wird. Frag am besten mal im Stuttgarter Forum, da sind mehr "Wildbader" unterwegs.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> ich komme gerade vom Serpentinentrail. Der Trail ist wieder befahrbar, entweder  der Schwarzwaldverein oder die Stadt Ettlingen ist mit schwerem Gerät den Trail entlang gerockt.
> 
> Fazit: alles frei, schnappt Eure Bikes und rockt den Trail  !!!
> ...



Hey klasse  Und ich hab grad meine Bikeklamotten in der Waschmaschine   Naja morgen wieder, obwohl dann schiffts wahrscheinlich wieder. Es ist zur Zeit echt zum reihern.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey klasse  Und ich hab grad meine Bikeklamotten in der Waschmaschine   Naja morgen wieder, obwohl dann schiffts wahrscheinlich wieder. Es ist zur Zeit echt zum reihern.


Das stimmt, ist wirklich zum heulen  !!! Ich habe z. Zt. auch noch meinen "Sommerurlaub" und somit doppelt ärgerlich!!


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ist wirklich zum heulen  !!! Ich habe z. Zt. auch noch meinen "Sommerurlaub" und somit doppelt ärgerlich!!



Au das ist bitter.
Ich hab schon gedacht das wird *die* Saison nachdem ich April und Mai so viel gefahren bin wie nie zuvor aber der Juni ist bis jetzt ganz sparsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde in Bikeparks sollte man grundsätzlich eine Fullface-Helm tragen egal ob Bad Wildbad oder anders.... 

In Wildbad überprüft als der "Schlepplift-Mensch" ob jemand einen Rückenpanzer trägt. Schinies und Ellies finde ich eh sinnvoll....

Für Genießer ist Bad Wildbad eher nicht, man kann es auf allen Strecken knallen lassen, daher ist eine "Ritterrüstung" echt angebracht....

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen....

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2007)

Heißt das, in Wildbad muss ich einen WS-Protektor tragen, aber keine komplette Schutzjacke? 

KnieSchienbein find ich auch sinnvoll. Wenn man mit Flats unterwegs ist zweimal. Aber Ellbogen? Ich fall immer auf die Schulter, und da bringen die leider gar nix.


----------



## TeamJung (28. Juni 2007)

So sieht es aus.... WS-Protektor und Ellies für oben und Schienies für unten... wobei den Helm solltest du nicht vergessen. 
Meine Jacke sieht schon "gebraucht" aus an den Ellenbogen... vor allem ist ein Bruch oder offene Verletzung an der Stelle sehr schmerzhaft. Ich persönlich würde das Risiko ohne Ellenbogenschützer zu fahren nicht eingehen...   liegt vielleicht auch an meinem Fahrstil  

Zitat Wikipedia: moshen - mit mangelnder Fahrtechnik über eine Strecke rasen


----------



## black soul (28. Juni 2007)

für wildbad würd ich das auch empfehlen. mir ist lieber ne ganze jacke und FF helm. gibts doch ne menge fiese steine dort. aber es fahren auch leute rum mit inliner schützern. gemeckert hat noch keiner bis jetzt.



> Hi Jungs,
> ich komme gerade vom Serpentinentrail. Der Trail ist wieder befahrbar, entweder der Schwarzwaldverein oder die Stadt Ettlingen ist mit schwerem Gerät den Trail entlang gerockt.



und ich schlepp gestern spontan die schere mit 
auch gut, arbeit gespart.


----------



## heat (28. Juni 2007)

Welches ist denn das Serpentinentrail? Hab ich was nocht nicht da oben gefunden


----------



## iTom (28. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Heißt das, in Wildbad muss ich einen WS-Protektor tragen, aber keine komplette Schutzjacke?
> 
> KnieSchienbein find ich auch sinnvoll. Wenn man mit Flats unterwegs ist zweimal. Aber Ellbogen? Ich fall immer auf die Schulter, und da bringen die leider gar nix.



American Footballer haben doch so Schultergeschlotter. Probier doch mal so etwas
oder 
Motocrosser tragen doch auch solche ähnlichen Teile...
Es sieht halt dann etwas aussergewöhnlich aus auf ner "normalen" Tour...man gewöhnt sich ja an fast alles


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2007)

heat schrieb:


> Welches ist denn das Serpentinentrail? Hab ich was nocht nicht da oben gefunden



Scheint so warscheinlich dran vorbei gerauscht


----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2007)

heat schrieb:


> Welches ist denn das Serpentinentrail? Hab ich was nocht nicht da oben gefunden



Der geht vom Wattkopfgipfel (beim Sendemast) über den Panoramaweg runter ins Albtal. Ist recht einfach zu finden, oder einfach mal mitfahren (wenn es irgendwann mal aufhört alle halbe stunde zu regnen)


----------



## heat (29. Juni 2007)

Hmmm dann kanns sein das ich den doch schon gefahren bin mitfahren wäre auch ok


----------



## TeamJung (29. Juni 2007)

Wie ist es eigentlich am SA mit einer SM-DH Session?
Wetter soll halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2007)

Ich bin am Nachmittag bei einer Familienfeier aber wenns Wetter mitmacht will ich gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen. Bei mir wirds aber etwas verhalten weil der neue Helm und die Ellbogenprotektoren noch nicht da sind


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Juni 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich am SA mit einer SM-DH Session?
> Wetter soll halten



Samstag hätte ich Zeit, natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Samstag hätte ich Zeit, natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht.



Bis eben hatte ich Zeit. Jetzt bin ich Umzugshelfer  .


----------



## black soul (29. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin am Nachmittag bei einer Familienfeier aber wenns Wetter mitmacht will ich gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen. Bei mir wirds aber etwas verhalten weil der neue Helm und die Ellbogenprotektoren noch nicht da sind



was heisst das: gegen mittag, fährst alleine ? evtl bin ich mit freundin um die zeit.und die neuen raze faze FR müsen auch getestet werden.  1+2 mindestens, den vom sendemast und serpentinen. falls ich aber mein bike wieder holen kann geht das vor. dann am sonntag


----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2007)

Och das seh ich wenn ich aufgestanden bin und aus dem Fenster gesehen hab  Wenns passt werd ich so gegen 11 aufbrechen und meine normale Runde drehen, also Serpentinentrail und Strommasten. Spätestens um eins muss ich wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## heat (30. Juni 2007)

ich bin morgen auf jedenfall aufm wattkopf aber erst gegen nachmittag mit 2 anderen Freunden werde bevor ich losziehe nochmal hier reinschaun und ggf wa smitnehmen zum schnippeln


----------



## Eike. (30. Juni 2007)

Soderle, bin aufgestanden und hab zum Fenster rausgeschaut. Was für eine Überraschung - es regnet mal wieder  Also ich werd heute nicht am Wattkopf gesichtet und für meine Tour morgen seh ich auch ziemlich schwarz.
Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Ich hab im Keller so ein Ding gesehen. Vorne und hinten sind zwei Räder und dazwischen komisch geformtes Aluminium. Weiß einer was man damit machen kann? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das früher oft benutzt hab aber ich weis einfach nicht mehr wozu.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soderle, bin aufgestanden und hab zum Fenster rausgeschaut. Was für eine Überraschung - es regnet mal wieder  Also ich werd heute nicht am Wattkopf gesichtet und für meine Tour morgen seh ich auch ziemlich schwarz.
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Ich hab im Keller so ein Ding gesehen. Vorne und hinten sind zwei Räder und dazwischen komisch geformtes Aluminium. Weiß einer was man damit machen kann? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das früher oft benutzt hab aber ich weis einfach nicht mehr wozu.



Das gefühl kenne ich.


----------



## heat (30. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Ich hab im Keller so ein Ding gesehen. Vorne und hinten sind zwei Räder und dazwischen komisch geformtes Aluminium. Weiß einer was man damit machen kann? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das früher oft benutzt hab aber ich weis einfach nicht mehr wozu.



Einfach trotzdem fahren, wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (2. Juli 2007)

Serpentinentrail hab ich nu gefunden ist ja auch ganz nett...


----------



## heat (6. Juli 2007)

am we solls ja schön sein, noch Intresse am säubern?


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2007)

heat schrieb:


> am we solls ja schön sein, noch Intresse am säubern?



Ist doch schon erledigt denk ich?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist doch schon erledigt denk ich?


Vor 1,5 Wochen zumindest, wie es jetzt aussieht werden wir heute Nachmittag sehen.


----------



## anneliese (14. November 2010)

*Threadausgrab*
War heute an den Strommasten und ich muss sagen: mega! Im oberen Teil gab's Anlieger und paar mini-Drops, ja sogar die Andeutung eines Northshores (vielleicht 30cm hoch!). Hier hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gegeben das ganze bisschen interessanter zu machen! Danke an die/den Unbekannten! You made my day.


----------



## CheesyNacho (17. Juni 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> aahaa....jetzt wissen alle   endlich wer  das ist.
> ich sag nur: 4.teil nach den 2 baumstämmen. fein säuberlich
> aufgeschichtet, gute arbeit !


ohne steine machst kein fun mehr...

P.S: hahaha is den geiler smiley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (23. August 2011)

Moin, irgendjemand hat ein Smart Rücklicht am Wattkopf verloren.  Das hab ich aufgelesen und würde es gern dem Eigentümer wieder geben. Er sollte allerdings 2 wichtige Identifikationsmerkmale nennen können, sonst könnte ja jeder kommen ...


----------



## Neureuter (27. August 2011)

Hallo, ich bin 15 Jahre alt und habe das Rücklicht nicht verloren, suche aber jemand aus Karlsruhe, der Lust hat mit mir zu biken.


----------



## KaBiker612 (30. August 2011)

war mal wieder am Wattkopf und am unteren teil hat jemand die Sprüngen neu gebaut. Sind jetzt echt besser zu fahren. Danken an den der dort geschaufelt hat.


----------



## Eike. (30. August 2011)

Naja, wie mans nimmt. Die zusätzliche Landung am ersten Kicker im letzten Stück fand ich reichlich überflüssig und eher gefährlich wenn man da mal zu langsam drüber kommt.


----------



## johness (2. September 2011)

Ja ich finds auch nicht so toll... Da hat man doch nie Probleme bei der Landung gehabt!
Meinen Bruder hats da fast gelegt, weil er zu langsam war.


----------



## KaBiker612 (2. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja, wie mans nimmt. Die zusätzliche Landung am ersten Kicker im letzten Stück fand ich reichlich überflüssig und eher gefährlich wenn man da mal zu langsam drüber kommt.



Jetzt hat die sowieso jemand abgerissen. also keine "Gefahr" mehr.


----------



## johness (2. September 2011)

Ich fände es super, wenn man im 2ten Teil kurz vor dem Holzsteg nen Anlieger bauen würde. Dann könnte man da viel schneller durch. Wenn mal noch jemand Lust hätte, ich wär dabei.

Hier im Video die Stelle bei 1:24


----------



## KaBiker612 (2. September 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn man im 2ten Teil kurz vor dem Holzsteg nen Anlieger bauen würde. Dann könnte man da viel schneller durch. Wenn mal noch jemand Lust hätte, ich wär dabei.
> 
> Hier im Video die Stelle bei 1:24



Also ich find die Idee gut. Ich wäre beim bauen auf jedenfall dabei. Sag einfach mal Bescheid ob und wenn ja wann du bauen willst.


----------



## Mac-Metal (2. September 2011)

huiuiui, na das sieht für mich aber spassig aus!

hab das wochenende mitm 3000er bei bormio wegen wetter gerade abgesagt. evtl kommt der kumpel übers wochenende zu mir zum biken.

bin selber erst die woche nach freiburg umgezogen.

hat sich jemand überlegt, morgen das ding zu fahren, sodass wir uns einfach anschließen können?
ne landmarke hat man mit den windrädern ja zwar, aber ich will auch gleich kontakte knüpfen.

wie siehts aus bei euch?!

gruß tom


----------



## Eike. (2. September 2011)

Der Trail um den es hier geht ist nicht bei Freiburg sondern karlsruhe. Und dafür lohnt sich sicher keine anreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac-Metal (2. September 2011)

*hust* ouh... achso


----------



## liquidnight (3. September 2011)

Mac-Metal schrieb:


> hab das wochenende mitm 3000er bei bormio wegen wetter gerade abgesagt.



Passo Zebru ?


----------



## Mac-Metal (3. September 2011)

vollkommen richtig! nur leider bleiben nicht mehr so viele passende wochenenden, bis es dann herbst wird.
naja, da wird schon noch was draus!


----------

